# old meat?



## Zoe2007 (Sep 28, 2010)

I left some pork in the fridge for a few days... starting to have a green tint... could I still freeze and feed?? Eek.. I really don't think I will be feeding this to my dogs but I am curious.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Absolutely! Raw fed dogs can handle all kinds of green stinky meat. We've fed green lamb ribs that STUUUNK. Natalie smelled them across the house from outside and was like WTF smells so bad.

The girls on the other hand LOVED them. They did have a little extra gas the next day but that's all.

We routinely feed meats that you never would consider eating yourself.

We got a couple of hundred pounds of pork roasts a few months ago that were past their date and were going to be thrown away. They all went green within a day or two of getting them. We froze them and they're part of our feeding schedule now.


----------



## hbwright (Jul 14, 2010)

I have fed green stinky chicken and pigs feet that were all slimy and Ugh!! I wish I wore gloves with those, the slime sloughed off in my hands. Yuck!! The dogs thought they were great. Word of advice.......take outside and feed. When I opened it in the kitchen the whole house stunk. At least outside only the kids playing basketball by the sideyard got to smell it.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

This explaination should be comforting if you're concerned about feeding "ripe" meat. Unlike us, food can stay in a dog's stomach for up to 8 hours before moving on to the small intetsine, so the pathogens stay in an acidic environment, minimizing any chance of survival and multiplying.

The reason why we're not as resilient to food borne bacteria is because our stomach acid aren't nearly as potent as a canine's and our food passes to the small intestine within 30 minutes to an hour where the environment isn't acidic so the bacteria has an opportunity to multiply and make us ill.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

In the wild, wolves will leave their kill and come back days to weeks later to feed off of it again. I would think that's some pretty stinky meat. XD


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Absolutely! Raw fed dogs can handle all kinds of green stinky meat. We've fed green lamb ribs that STUUUNK. Natalie smelled them across the house from outside and was like WTF smells so bad.
> 
> The girls on the other hand LOVED them. They did have a little extra gas the next day but that's all.
> 
> ...



Why won't it hurt the dogs? If they are old meats?


----------



## Zoe2007 (Sep 28, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Absolutely! Raw fed dogs can handle all kinds of green stinky meat. We've fed green lamb ribs that STUUUNK. Natalie smelled them across the house from outside and was like WTF smells so bad.


Yeah! It smelt like SH*T! eek!!!!
I almost died from the stink... I thought if I fed my dogs that nasty smelly meat they would murder me in my sleep with their farts... 

Haha... thanks you guys!! 

<3


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Rye&Ted said:


> Why won't it hurt the dogs? If they are old meats?


Dogs have digestive systems of steel and are biologically equipped to handle heavy bacterial burdened meats because they are considered scavengers.

But when dogs are fed an inappropriate diet (ie kibble) they can be just a mess and just the smallest addition of something not normal can send them into a fit of diarrhea. On raw we just don't see this happen (except for the initial transition time). With raw, you know EXACTLY what causes diarrhea because most of the time you feed a single protein source that upsets the system. For example, I know that when we give an organ exclusive meal our dogs will most likely have some loose stool the next day. But that is easily remedied because you just feed a few bone heavy meals after and all is good to go.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Nat!
I appreicate the clarification.


----------



## Olie (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow, I`m so happy i found this thread! 
I buy meat on the market (beef hearts, kidneys, testicals and tracheas; chicken necks and backs), and they are not always fresh. They keep those separated from human grade meat so i guess they dont care. Especially the kidneys sometimes look pretty bad, and you can see they mix up batches from several days. I try to choose as fresh as I can, but sometimes they have a bit of stench. I wash they stinky parts before freezing and then again before freezing. 99,9% of the meat looks normal and fresh, not green or anything like that. I cut out the pieces who might look a bit old. Common sense tells my i should feed it anyway, but I was a bit afraid. He never had any problems with digestion. (He did have a diarrhea a couple of days ago, bit I dont think its from his meat because he eats same quality, same meat, from same supplier since i have him (1,5 months now)).
Chicken necks that i got last time (i still have them in the freezer and feed regulary) are pretty bad though (wich makes me mad because they are "human grade meat"). They are stinky, meat is soft and slightly slimy, and some are a bit black on the cuts (surface of, lets say, 1 square cm). Every time I feed those Im worried if he will be ok. But he is fine (for now, i guess). I give 1-2 of those necks per meal, wich is cca 1/4 of the meal.


----------



## JoeynZoey (Apr 25, 2011)

I use to think I should be weary of smellier older meat, but as every one has stated, dogs can handle it naturally


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

The smellier, older the meat the more they love it. We got three whole turkeys free a couple of weeks ago from someone that were dated from 2007. When they were thawed they were slimy and had an "off" odor like freezer burn. We were like "uhhhh" but the dogs ate that turkey faster than they have ever eaten turkey.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't like to feed green meat, personal preference. I don't have a need to feed it or anything, so I would probably just throw it out and get something fresh out for them to eat. But yes, they can handle green meat fine.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I personally don't like to feed stinky off meat, due to the smell, but my dogs seem to really enjoy it. I don't feed it often, usually just when I've forgotten to package some of the human meat and it goes out of date in the fridge. It's great from the standpoint that at least the meat doesn't go to complete waste, and the dogs get Wholefoods grassfed/antibiotic/hormone free meat, but not so great as far the expense.


----------

